# extended warranty



## bobdidis (Oct 20, 2008)

I own a 2004 murano SE. The headlamp failed coz of a short-circuit caused by the assembly letting in water. I have extended warranty, which does not say whether the lamp assembly is covered or not, but per the dealer its not ($800+ cost). Does anyone have any experience on how to better deal with ambiguous issues as this?


----------



## 2young2retire (Aug 17, 2002)

Maybe this will help. Always check the service bulletins for you vehicle when you have a problem. The dealers will not.

Good Luck.

Component Description:
5. EXTERIOR LIGHTING:HEADLIGHTS Bulletin Number: 07061 
Bulletin Date: Sep 07 

Vehicle: 2004 Nissan Murano 
Summary:
VEHICLES ARE GETTING MOISTURE IN THE HEADLAMP. ( NHTSA ITEM NUMBER - 10022617 )


----------



## mrbizness (Oct 13, 2008)

bobdidis said:


> I own a 2004 murano SE. The headlamp failed coz of a short-circuit caused by the assembly letting in water. I have extended warranty, which does not say whether the lamp assembly is covered or not, but per the dealer its not ($800+ cost). Does anyone have any experience on how to better deal with ambiguous issues as this?



Most warranties have a disclaimer that goies something like this,
If a part is not listed as covered, it is not covered. 
Most warranties are for mechanical items and headlamps assemblies are not considered mechanical.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

A bulletin's existence does not a warranty claim make.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

The best extended warranty is exclusionary... If it's not excluded, it's covered.


----------

